# Free API 550 EQ plugin from Overloud



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sweet EQ, nice features and good sound. Free until March 18th. Only 1000 per day.




@Kenmac @ronmac


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

lol. I already downloaded it earlier today. I haven't had a chance to check it out yet but I probably will later in the week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

Got it thanks.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Haha, I already mixed a few tracks with it, top notch quality, lots of useful features and great analog simulation. One thing I like is that it has all the frequencies of the API 550A, a few from the 550B and a few repeated, it's like all in one.
Glad to see you guys got it.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

installed and works great. Thanks...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

CDWaterloo said:


> installed and works great. Thanks...


Cool! 
Bump, last day to get a great plug for free! Price will be $150 iirc


----------

